# Champions!!!



## Andi (Nov 22, 2003)

Eng-er-land Eng-er-land Eng-er-land!!!!

Wow. What a game. We deserved it but we didn't half almost mess it up. Fair play to the Aussies, they almost took full advantage of our mistakes and if it wasn't for Johnny they'd be champs. We should have wrapped it up in the second half- I can't believe we didn't score in that whole period. Crazy!

Ah, I'm so proud! I better go before I break into a chorus of God Save the Queen or Jerusalem or something! And going on about 1966 and....

(rugby, by the way if you were wondering)


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 22, 2003)

Hehe, the Americans won't know what you're on about Andi, we'll have to explain it to them:

it's like American Football see, but we don't strap all that girly padding on first...  :rofl: 

Ian.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 24, 2003)

You also don't deal with 300 lb. linemen who's soul purpose is to run 15 ft. and tear off the head of the QB. Besides, heads roll farther with helmets on.


----------

